# Auto refresh home page



## jterwill (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Folks,

Here's one for ya, Using XP Pro, IE 7 and 784k DSL as a platform, I am attempting to find out how to make my home page (only) refresh automatically every 5 minutes. My home page is a local radar site that I need to keep an eye on for my work. I know I can click refresh manually but am lazy enough to want it done for me. Searched Win help but found nothing. Perhaps a registry "tweek".

I got Great help from this site a while ago and really appreciate these forums and thanks in advance.

Jeff


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm sure there are other solutions, but I think I'd just use one of my favorite applications, AutoIt. It should take about a three or four line script to find the window and press the F5 key in a macro to refresh the screen.


----------

